# Works EOS M3 with EOS utilities on a PC?



## niels123 (May 1, 2015)

Title says it all ;D

Can you get remote live view on your pc with the EOS M3 via USB?


----------



## dcm (May 1, 2015)

Nope, you can only import photos and change some camera settings via the USB connection.

Remote live view is available via WiFi and works fine with my iPhone and iPad.


----------



## ninjapeps (May 2, 2015)

I've only tried figuring out how to get remote viewing functional an hour ago. Am I correct in understanding that it will only work with a device that has NFS?


----------



## dcm (May 2, 2015)

ninjapeps said:


> I've only tried figuring out how to get remote viewing functional an hour ago. Am I correct in understanding that it will only work with a device that has NFS?



I assume you mean NFC (near field communication) versus WiFi. NFC only has a range of 10cm (4 inches) so you would have to keep your phone pretty close to the camera. This isn't as practical for remote shooting as it is for downloading. It's also pretty slow - 100k to 400k bits per second. WiFi gives you greater distances (50+ feet) and speed (11M bits per second for 802.11b). You need this kind of bandwidth to use live view on the phone. 

My iPad and iPhone are WiFi devices - no NFC. I downloaded the EOS Remote app to them a long time ago to use with my 6D. Same app for the M3 so that's a win. Also the M2 and 70D. At home I direct them both to my router (infrastructure) rather than at each other (access point). Away from my home router I use access point. When I start EOS Remote on the phone/tablet I can use camera image viewing or remote shooting over the WiFi connection.

WiFi features start on page 115 of the manual. First pages describe setting up NFC to download photos from camera using EOS Remote app. The screen captures for NFC only show downloading photos to the phone. They introduce WiFi after NFC and then go into the other functions like remote shooting and printing. So I guess the NFC capabilities may be limited to viewing and downloading captured images.


----------



## ninjapeps (May 2, 2015)

Yes, NFC, sorry. The manual I have is in Japanese. Assuming the user guide I downloaded has the same content as the English manual, the part about connecting the camera to a device specified NFC. I stopped reading at that point, though. The part about wifi must have been after that.

Thanks for the correction. Wouldn't have thought to look further otherwise. Looks like NFC just makes connecting your camera to your phone/tablet easier, assuming your phone's/tablet's NFC panel isn't in some inconvenient location.


----------

